# Captain Roohullah of Army sacrificed his life for Pakistan during the operation



## Reichsmarschall

Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.

























@django @GreenFalcon @I S I @Chauvinist @

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
52


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Who cares if a soldier dies?
Take a man and put him alone
put him away 2000 miles from home
empty his heart of all but blood
make him live in sand and mud
play your politics and have fun
and refuse to use a gun
there is nothing else for him to do
then am i supposed to die for u?
He had the guts to fight and die
to keep the freedom we live by
by his dying your life he buys
but who cares if a soldier dies..............

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## Areesh

Another "shaheed". Should we celebrate it or what??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Areesh said:


> Another "shaheed". Should we celebrate it or what??


Yes we celebrate the bravery and courage of these people. But the question is why this building was not being protected by at least 15 Police Commandos. We could have saved several lives if there would have been 15 Commandos in the building to respond immediately

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## django

Narendra Trump said:


> Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346275
> 
> @django @GreenFalcon @I S I @Chauvinist @


These brave men(warriors) are the best of us, they epitomise the term faith, unity and discipline.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## FunkyGen

This is just fked up... we failed and failed badly...

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## R Wing

This brave young man lost his life because of the incompetency of our civ and mil leadership and security agencies.

He was killed by their carelessness. He was martyred by our own shortcomings.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## barbarosa

Allah taala grant him place in the jannat ul firdos, AAmeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Yes we celebrate the bravery and courage of these people. But the question is why this building was not being protected by at least 15 Police Commandos. We could have saved several lives if there would have been 15 Commandos in the building to respond immediately


It seems we have not learned from the Manawan attack in Lahore, a relative of mine who was a recruit and present during the attack personally told me the level of security was appalling. Heads need to roll for this lapse, when are we going to learn at the same time preemptive action needs to be launched against these groups, we know who funds them, we need to watch those so-called consulates very closely indeed, I will not say anymore.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shot-Caller

So many innocent lives lost in this war that we bought for ourselves. Wonder if its ever going to stop. May Allah forgive his sins and give him a high place in jannat. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## I S I

Narendra Trump said:


> Who cares if a soldier dies?
> Take a man and put him alone
> put him away 2000 miles from home
> empty his heart of all but blood
> make him live in sand and mud
> play your politics and have fun
> and refuse to use a gun
> there is nothing else for him to do
> then am i supposed to die for u?
> He had the guts to fight and die
> to keep the freedom we live by
> by his dying your life he buys
> but who cares if a soldier dies..............


Heart breaking....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

RIP..

Is he from Parachute Regiment? the uniform emblem indicate the same.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

rockstarIN said:


> RIP..
> 
> Is he from Parachute Regiment? the uniform emblem indicate the same.


he is from SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Zarvan said:


> Yes we celebrate the bravery and courage of these people.



Kartai raho celebrate. Bandai marwatai raho aur kartai raho celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## I S I

Areesh said:


> Another "shaheed". Should we celebrate it or what??


Wait till ISPR releases a song then we can decide if to joy or cry. You know it depends on the lyrics & music.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Areesh

rockstarIN said:


> RIP..
> 
> Is he from Parachute Regiment? the uniform emblem indicate the same.



He is a LCB. Light Commando Batallion. They are part of normal infantry.



Narendra Trump said:


> he is from SSG



No he isn't



I S I said:


> Wait till ISPR releases a song.



Bas yehi chutyapa kartai rahain gai hum

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

Zarvan said:


> Yes we celebrate the bravery and courage of these people. But the question is why this building was not being protected by at least 15 Police Commandos. We could have saved several lives if there would have been 15 Commandos in the building to respond immediately


 Repeatedly attacked same style in last 16 years , shitt we still not learned the lesson, even Afghani forces are now better prepared then ours ..this is completely unacceptable , some high ranked must be brought to Justice and should be punished accordingly and fearlessly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Areesh said:


> No he isn't


But uniform is like SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Well.wisher

Kitnay taaray shaheed hote hain 
Aik ujli sawer k peechay.


----------



## I S I

Areesh said:


> Bas yehi chutyapa kartai rahain gai hum


Aur kya karein? Maarein kya ghus ke Afghanistan main? You are asking for too much bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

I read somewhere that this academy was attacked in 2006 and 2008 as well. If so, than what kind of security apparatus was placed around it when it is so easy for the suicide bombers to break in and create havoc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I S I

Narendra Trump said:


> But uniform is like SSG
> View attachment 346283
> View attachment 346284


He was a Light Commando.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I S I said:


> Maarein kya ghus ke Afghanistan main


Ofcourse Ra'ad ka live test krnay ka waqt a gya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Narendra Trump said:


> But uniform is like SSG
> View attachment 346283
> View attachment 346284



He is from LCB. Light commando battalions



I S I said:


> Aur kya karein? Maarein kya ghus ke Afghanistan main? You are asking for too much bro.



Ab agar Afghanistan ka kuch nahi kar saktai to India sai to sirf counter strike ka match hi ho sakta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajioon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Preacher

*ISPR Official added 2 new photos.*
18 mins · 

COAS General Raheel Sharif has announced gallantry awards for Captain Roohullah Shaheed and Naib Subedar Muhammad Ali for their valiant action during anti terrorists Operations at PTC last night. Having neutralised one suicide bomber, they cornered the second bomber, helping large number of police recruits escape till he exploded causing the damage. Capt Roohallah shaheed has been awarded Tamgha-e- jurat and naib subedar Muhammad Ali shaheed Tamgha Basalat.










I S I said:


> Aur kya karein? Maarein kya ghus ke Afghanistan main? You are asking for too much bro.



If they have the so called Intel and location of their safe haven. Why not ? 
Anyone on Earth can go and F**k the Afghanistan for their personal gain. We can't even do it for our own safety ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chauvinist

I S I said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajioon



وہ جو قرض رکھتے تھے جان پر ..وہ حساب آج چکا دیا۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyelessInGaza

Rip soldiers.


----------



## Moonlight

I agree with @Areesh
His anger is justified. For how long we are gonna celebrate the bravery? How about the 61 lives lost again yesterday?
We are not even on same page. No one wants to answer the other institutions.
They come, strike hard and take away lives of 100s. And if you compare the lives of terrorists PA take on borders and sacrifices of lives this nation is giving is equal. Are we really winning this war on terrorism?
This is not the first time recruitments are attacked in same center. How the hell they managed to come again and succeeded in their goal.
Nation needs the answer.

Cpt. Roohullah was going to get married in next two month. Can this bravery heal the wounds of his mother? Siblings? Father? Fiancé?


@The Sandman @django what you guys have to say?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## MilSpec

RIP, Condolences to friends and families of the soldiers affected.


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> I agree with @Areesh
> His anger is justified. For how long we are gonna celebrate the bravery? How about the 61 lives lost again yesterday?
> We are not even on same page. No one wants to answer the other institutions.
> They come, strike hard and take away lives of 100s. And if you compare the lives of terrorists PA take on borders and sacrifices of lives this nation is giving is equal. Are we really winning this war on terrorism?
> This is not the first time recruitments are attacked in same center. How the hell they managed to come again and succeeded in their goal.
> Nation needs the answer.
> 
> Cpt. Roohullah was going to get married in next two month. Can this bravery heal the wounds of his mother? Siblings? Father? Fiancé?
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @django what you guys have to say?


We need to perform better especially in the counter intel dept, enhance perimeter security at bases, police academies etc and be more preventive ie make sure those consulates do not operate as terrorist factories, let the ISI deal with them in an appropriate way..........within the framework of international law.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

This is the SURGICAL STRIKE that India was talking about-----.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> We need to perform better especially in the counter intel dept, enhance perimeter security at bases, police academies etc and be more preventive ie make sure those consulates do not operate as terrorist factories, let the ISI deal with them in an appropriate way.Kudos



See even after all these incidents, we are talking about what needs to be done. 
Military and civil governments aren't working collectively.



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the SURGICAL STRIKE that India was talking about-----.



So once again, they succeeded in their plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> See even after all these incidents, we are talking about what needs to be done.
> Military and civil governments aren't working collectively.


True they are not always on the same page, I remember the attack on GHQ and on one of the airbases, apparently the military were warned about it according to the interior ministry yet the terrorists managed to get into the airbase and do pretty significant damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

rockstarIN said:


> RIP..
> 
> Is he from Parachute Regiment? the uniform emblem indicate the same.



He is not from the SSG. In Pakistan, we do not have Para regiments. Para school opens up slots for officers and men to attend the training and get para qualified but they revert back to their units after attending the para school. The only true Para outfit in the PA is the SSG which if we go by the terminology from the partition days would be "Para Commando". All who qualify from the para school are authorized to wear the para wing. SSG elements who (must) qualify wear the SSG wing.

This young officer Capt Roohullah was part of the Light Commando Battalion that participated in the operation along with the Rangers CTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## django

MilSpec said:


> RIP, Condolences to friends and families of the soldiers affected.


Crocodile tears and we do not want them or need them......it's your damn consulates who are organising all this murder yet your government (despite Kulbudashan Yadav) deny all this however when an Uri happens they globe trott around the world trying to isolate Pakistan (without success) and carry out imaginary "sirgical" strikes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RedHulk

So pissed at what happened. This happens when your priorities are some where else. You keep asking people to support against terrorism but your on focus is some where else. Biggest threat is in Baluchistan but still failed to secure the security of institutions when there is imminent threat. Without sealing the whole west border this terrorism will continue. And we will loose precious lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

django said:


> Crocodile tears and we do not want them or need them......it's your damn consulates who are organising all this murder yet your government (despite Kulbudashan Yadav) deny all this however when an Uri happens they globe trott around the world trying to isolate Pakistan (without success) and carry out imaginary "sirgical" strikes.


I am sorry for your ignorance, but this is not the thread to discuss that.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

MilSpec said:


> I am sorry for your ignorance, but this is not the thread to discuss that.


I am not ignorant, just a realist.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

young smart officer , Rest in peace

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Moonlight said:


> Cpt. Roohullah was going to get married in next two month


Errrrrr he married 25 days ago


----------



## blain2

The young captain died protecting those who were even younger. The police academy cadets were boys in their late teens and early 20s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the SURGICAL STRIKE that India was talking about-----.



The terrorists who attacked in Uri were from LeJ too-


----------



## Moonlight

Narendra Trump said:


> Errrrrr he married 25 days ago



That's what all these channels are reporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

@Areesh I understand how you feel, I really do .... but for heavens sake have some respect for those who spend 19 hours a days going thought reports & conducting field ops so things like these don't happen... on average Intel agencies stop 3 attacks a day...... you have no idea about the spectrum of threats faced by Pakistan & how lonely & strapped for funds our Intel agencies are .... at the time when they need our support, if you start cursing them & start shouting they Failed .. They are a failures ... they do nothing etc etc ... think how it will effect their moral...... So I will say I again ... I understand how you fell.... but don't loose yourself in the emotions ....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

blain2 said:


> He is not from the SSG. In Pakistan, we *do not have Para regiments*. Para school opens up slots for officers and men to attend the training and* get para qualified but they revert back to their units after attending the para school.* The only true Para outfit in the PA is the SSG which if we go by the terminology from the partition days would be "Para Commando". All who qualify from the para school are authorized to wear the para wing. SSG elements who (must) qualify wear the SSG wing.



Doesn't the PA have airborne Divisions ? or are only SSG tasked with Airborne Ops ?


----------



## django

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the SURGICAL STRIKE that India was talking about-----.


AGREED! it always was going to be, they have no other options at their disposal.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Margarita

Narendra Trump said:


>



Who is this guy at extreme right (army dress)? So cute 
Baloch Guys are so cute


----------



## Sine Nomine

rockstarIN said:


> RIP..
> 
> Is he from Parachute Regiment? the uniform emblem indicate the same.





Narendra Trump said:


> he is from SSG


He was trained paratrooper.He was part of Light Commando Battalion.


Areesh said:


> Another "shaheed". Should we celebrate it or what??


For setting new record of incompetency.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Maragarita said:


> Who is this guy at extreme right (army dress)? So cute
> Baloch Guys are so cute


he is some LT may be Capt Roohullahs friend,btw how do you know he is baloch??


----------



## django

Maragarita said:


> Who is this guy at extreme right (army dress)? So cute
> Baloch Guys are so cute


What makes you think he is Baloch, he looks more like a Pashtun or Dardic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Margarita

Narendra Trump said:


> he is some LT may be Capt Roohullahs friend,btw how do you know he is baloch??


because capt Roohullah is Baloch? And I think of all regions in Pakistan, Balochistan has best looking men since it is closer to Afghanistan


----------



## Reichsmarschall

قناص said:


> He was trained paratrooper.He was part of Light Commando Battalion.


Didn't LCB wear regular camouflage??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

R I P. Brother. For sure this is not the last attack many will be shaheed and continue to be shaheed coz we are not going for the real target. And the PM won't do anything coz it's not their son who die. 

@war&peace @GreenFalcon @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

F.O.X said:


> @Areesh I understand how you feel, I really do .... but for heavens sake have some respect for those who spend 19 hours a days going thought reports & conducting field ops so things like these don't happen... on average Intel agencies stop 3 attacks a day...... you have no idea about the spectrum of threats faced by Pakistan & how lonely & strapped for funds our Intel agencies are .... at the time when they need our support, if you start cursing them & start shouting they Failed .. They are a failures ... they do nothing etc etc ... think how it will effect their moral...... So I will say I again ... I understand how you fell.... but don't loose yourself in the emotions ....



Nobody is insulting anyone. But we need to be answered by intelligence agencies about what they are doing. We need answers from both civilian government and army for our policy towards Afghanistan. We want answers.

intelligence agencies might be stopping 3 attacks per day. Or may be not. As they say "Jungle main moor nacha kis nai dekha". We would believe in what we see. We want answer for all the failures that led to death of 61 Pakistanis. Just saying that pointing out their failures would impact their moral is not going to satisfy anyone.

We are not frustrated about the way this country is being. We are frustrated that this country would continue to be run in similar manner in future too. We are frustrated with negligence and incompetency.

Bohat ho gaya bhai. Bohat ho gaya. We want answers and not martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Margarita

django said:


> What makes you think he is Baloch, he looks more like a Pashtun or Dardic


He maybe from any region, doesn't matter. But look..how pretty <3


----------



## Sine Nomine

Narendra Trump said:


> Didn't LCB wear regular camouflage??


Look at his formation insignia.


----------



## django

Maragarita said:


> because capt Roohullah is Baloch? And I think of all regions in Pakistan, Balochistan has best looking men since it is closer to Afghanistan


No he was a Pashtun from Charsada.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Maragarita said:


> Who is this guy at extreme right (army dress)? So cute
> Baloch Guys are so cute


But the shaheed captain was the most handsome and cute. Army guys are usually very good looking .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Margarita

django said:


> No he was a Pashtun from Charsada.


His name?


----------



## Samurai_assassin

A question, what happens to the bodies of dead militants after the military operation? Are they buried or burned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Maragarita said:


> because capt Roohullah is Baloch?


serving in Balochistan didn't mean he is Baloch,
btw i think Pakhtoons look better than other Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Margarita

Well.wisher said:


> But the shaheed captain was the most handsome and cute. Army guys are usually very good looking .


Such a waste of these folks


----------



## django

Maragarita said:


> He maybe from any region, doesn't matter. But look..how pretty <3


The good captain was equally as handsome as this lieutenant anyway I take it your not a fan of Shah Rukh and Ajay Devgan


----------



## Margarita

Narendra Trump said:


> serving in Balochistan didn't mean he is Baloch,
> btw i think Pakhtoons look better than other Pakistanis
> View attachment 346338
> View attachment 346339
> View attachment 346340


I liked that guy better though pakhtuns are good looking too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

قناص said:


> Look at his formation insignia.


can you please explain in simple words its really confusing to differentiate b/w SSG and LCB


----------



## django

Narendra Trump said:


> btw i think Pakhtoons look better than other Pakistanis


Dardics are the best looking


----------



## Margarita

django said:


> The good captain was equally as handsome as this lieutenant anyway I take it your not a fan of Shah Rukh and Ajay Devgan


Bollywood is full of crap looking guys, I find better people in any local nightclubs than bollywood craps. Shahrukh and Ajay Devgan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Margarita

django said:


> Dardics are the best looking


Show pics please and also tell me the name of that extreme left soldier.


----------



## F.O.X

Areesh said:


> Nobody is insulting anyone. But we need to be answered by intelligence agencies about what they are doing. We need answers from both civilian government and army for our policy towards Afghanistan. We want answers.
> 
> intelligence agencies might be stopping 3 attacks per day. Or may be not. As they say "Jungle main moor nacha kis nai dekha". We would believe in what we see. We want answer for all the failures that led to death of 61 Pakistanis. Just saying that pointing out their failures would impact their moral is not going to satisfy anyone.
> 
> We are not frustrated about the way this country is being. We are frustrated that this country would continue to be run in similar manner in future too. We are frustrated with negligence and incompetency.
> 
> Bohat ho gaya bhai. Bohat ho gaya. We want answers and not martyrs.


you do know that Agencies already warned about this attack ... ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abba_Dabba_Jabba

RIP Soldier..

A soldier martyred for his nation will always be respected in India..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

rockstarIN said:


> RIP..
> 
> Is he from Parachute Regiment? the uniform emblem indicate the same.





Narendra Trump said:


> he is from SSG



Light Commando Battalion.. not SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Well.wisher

Maragarita said:


> Show pics please and also tell me the name of that extreme left soldier.



Why do you want information about these soldiers ? 
Sounds like a RAW agent .. : D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> But uniform is like SSG
> View attachment 346283
> View attachment 346284



And hes wearing Corps Insignia not SSG Thunderbolt... LCB are allowed to wear Woodland but cant wear SSG Thunder Bolt..

*His name is Capt Roohullah Mahmand.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Maragarita said:


> Show pics please and also tell me the name of that extreme left soldier.


Dardics and Pashtuns are both equally handsome, this is not the thread for that sort of thing, Margarita you are a "tharki"number 1  as for the name of the young Lt I do not know, sorry to disappoint you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Margarita

Well.wisher said:


> Why do you want information about these soldiers ?
> Sounds like a RAW agent .. : D


 Maybe but I am interested in some different kind of operations with your soldiers...if you know what I mean

PS: don't get offended, just a joke


----------



## django

Well.wisher said:


> Why do you want information about these soldiers ?
> Sounds like a RAW agent .. : D


Or an extreme "Tharki"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Maragarita said:


> Show pics please and also tell me the name of that extreme left soldier.


ma'am he is Special force officer not model you'll never get any kinda info about him on internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

Narendra Trump said:


> Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.
> View attachment 346320
> View attachment 346322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346275
> 
> @django @GreenFalcon @I S I @Chauvinist @



RIP CAPTAIN

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Margarita

django said:


> Dardics and Pashtuns are both equally handsome, this is not the thread for that sort of thing, Margarita you are a "tharki"number 1  as for the name of the young Lt I do not know, sorry to disappoint you.


 Now I will have to go through so much pain to find his name online 



Narendra Trump said:


> ma'am he is Special force officer not model you'll never get any kinda info about him on internet


What is he doing there, he should be a model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Maragarita said:


> Now I will have to go through so much pain to find his name online
> 
> 
> What is he doing there, he should be a model


IMO being part of special force is much better then being a model

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

F.O.X said:


> you do know that Agencies already warned about this attack ... ?



In that case. What are they going to go after terrorists hiding in Afghanistan?

Did they try to do anything to hit terrorists hiding in Afghanistan?

Just asking for information.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> Doesn't the PA have airborne Divisions ? or are only SSG tasked with Airborne Ops ?



SSG,LCB and other para qualified troops... officers and troops also attend para courses...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CENTCOM

First and foremost, our heartfelt condolences go out to families of the young police recruits who were targeted in these deadly attacks and Captain Roohullah who died fighting the terrorists. We pray for early and full recovery of all who were injured. 

Quetta has seen some serious attacks lately and it is unfortunate that so many precious lives have been lost due to ruthless terrorists attacks. We commend the Frontier Corp troop who brought the situation under control and prevented the terrorists from causing more damage. We stand with the people of Pakistan in these tough times. There is no denying that terrorist have their own agenda of death and destruction and there is no doubt that with coordinated efforts they will be defeated.


Abdul Quddus
RMS - U.S. Central Command
www.centcom.mil

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Margarita

Narendra Trump said:


> IMO being part of special force is much better then being a model


Why is that so? because the probability of dying increases manifold? 
When one can earn huge by just posing for camera, why risk life and earn so less


----------



## barbarosa

Allah almighty grant place to all shaeed police men in jannat ul fidos AAmeen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Basel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

Maragarita said:


> Why is that so? because the probability of dying increases manifold?
> When one can earn huge by just posing for camera, why risk life and earn so less


Enough is enough kid, why do you not take a hike, this is a thread pertaining to military matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Well.wisher

Maragarita said:


> Why is that so? because the probability of dying increases manifold?
> When one can earn huge by just posing for camera, why risk life and earn so less


O my Allah ! 
You put his pic on your display , : D 
Anyway, we don't have any information about his friend . It's just a pic of ruhullah shaheed taken from his Facebook account by media repoters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_Bir hilal u'runa Ya Rab ne guneshler batiyor ...For the sake of a crescent O Lord what suns are setting in...
_
May _Allah-u Azimushshan_ accept his _Shehadet_....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## F.O.X

Areesh said:


> In that case. What are they going to go after terrorists hiding in Afghanistan?
> 
> Did they try to do anything to hit terrorists hiding in Afghanistan?
> 
> Just asking for information.



We cannot violate sovereignty of any country... period. 

We already have enough enemies .... why make more ... our Assets are already Hunting these bastards ... however when they eliminate anyone ... we cannot take the credit for it .... that is why ANA owns the attacks ... that are not conducted by them.... However ... this policy might change soon... we might adopt the policy of publicly attacking targets outside our borders...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

R Wing said:


> This brave young man lost his life because of the incompetency of our civ and mil leadership and security agencies.
> 
> He was killed by their carelessness. He was martyred by our own shortcomings.


He was killed due to the carelessness of our police department

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Doordie said:


> R I P. Brother. For sure this is not the last attack many will be shaheed and continue to be shaheed coz we are not going for the real target. And the PM won't do anything coz it's not their son who die.
> 
> @war&peace @GreenFalcon @Moonlight



Our intuitions need to be on one page. For the sake of this country. We will face such strikes over and over again, otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Well.wisher

Narendra Trump said:


>


So handsome man .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Narendra Trump said:


> he is from SSG


He is from LCB Light commando battalion , not quite the SSG..50 Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

RIP


----------



## armghan

we lost brave warriors but need to avenge now behind enemy lines
enough is enough

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

What killed him and the subedaar saab and all those 50 60 poor souls in this wretched operation is lack of advance tactics. They went into room clearance ops which had one or two suicide bombers who detonated themselves before they got the chance to kill him or them. This is where maximum casualties occured. 4 5 dozen hostages jammed packed into a big hall and you are taking an extremly big risk to kill one or two lone sharks with suicide vest. And risk back fired in a gruesome way. Now where was POF corner shot which would have mitigated such risks ? IF SSG is not willing to adapt eccentric methods in room clearance operations, they are going to get hits like this forever.

IDEAS 2014 showed POF cornershort capability to transmit video to team members and back to command center. We have pics of POF corner eye being used by SSG in one of the CQB training exercises. But the lack of initiative and lackadasical response to adept to newer tactics is where half the blame should go. Other half to all the security lapses and what not

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## saiyan0321

Bratva said:


> What killed him and the subedaar saab in this OPS is lack of advance tactics. They went into room clearance ops which had one or two suicide bombers who detonated himself before they got the chance to kill him or them. This is where maximum casualties occured. 4 5 dozen hostages jammed packed into a big hall and you are taking an extremly big risk to kill one lone shark with suicide vest. And risk back fired in a gruesome way. Now where was POF corner shot which would have mifigated such risks ? IF SSG is not willing to adapt eccentric methods in room clearance operations, they are going to get hits like thisnforever.



Its been a decade since this menace came here. If we have still not evolved then .. I don't even know what to say. By now there should be a response tactic for such situation. What are they doing in all those counter terrorism exercises? We should be masters of such ops after what we have gone through. Massive deficiencies being highlighted. I just hope we learn from this and take productive counter measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RedHulk

Areesh said:


> Nobody is insulting anyone. But we need to be answered by intelligence agencies about what they are doing. We need answers from both civilian government and army for our policy towards Afghanistan. We want answers.
> 
> intelligence agencies might be stopping 3 attacks per day. Or may be not. As they say "Jungle main moor nacha kis nai dekha". We would believe in what we see. We want answer for all the failures that led to death of 61 Pakistanis. Just saying that pointing out their failures would impact their moral is not going to satisfy anyone.
> 
> We are not frustrated about the way this country is being. We are frustrated that this country would continue to be run in similar manner in future too. We are frustrated with negligence and incompetency.
> 
> Bohat ho gaya bhai. Bohat ho gaya. We want answers and not martyrs.


Ill second that..we need answer from top to bottom tier who is responsible from funding> intelligence > security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

blain2 said:


> He is not from the SSG. In Pakistan, we do not have Para regiments. Para school opens up slots for officers and men to attend the training and get para qualified but they revert back to their units after attending the para school. The only true Para outfit in the PA is the SSG which if we go by the terminology from the partition days would be "Para Commando". All who qualify from the para school are authorized to wear the para wing. SSG elements who (must) qualify wear the SSG wing.
> 
> This young officer Capt Roohullah was part of the Light Commando Battalion that participated in the operation along with the Rangers CTW.




Blain where you had been ? welcome back sadly, unfortunately in a sad thread.



Eminent Mainstream Media said:


> The terrorists who attacked in Uri were from LeJ too-



And still you do not understand they are our enemy as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

saiyan0321 said:


> Its been a decade since this menace came here. If we have still not evolved then .. I don't even know what to say. By now there should be a response tactic for such situation. What are they doing in all those counter terrorism exercises? We should be masters of such ops after what we have gone through. Massive deficiencies being highlighted. I just hope we learn from this and take productive counter measures.



Have you seen Zarrar training exercises in Wajahat S Khan show. You should get an idea from it that they, SSG, will continue to use operators as food cannons in room clearance operations and they will not evolve it despite today massacare. SSG is just like the russian spec ops of 90's and 2000's where spetznas ops repeatedly caused large scale school massacare or that theatre massacare. Using crude tactics in a very very delicate operation , treating solderis as cannon fodders in CQB. Case in point GHQ ops and this one. We are bound to face repeated failures in real time ops

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counterpunch

Bratva said:


> Have you seen Zarrar training exercises in Wajahat S Khan show. You should get an idea from it that they, SSG, will continue to use operators as food cannons in room clearance operations and they will not evolve it despite today massacare. SSG is just like the russian spec ops of 90's and 2000's where spetznas ops repeatedly caused large scale school massacare or that theatre massacare. Using crude tactics in a very very delicate operation , treating solderis as cannon fodders in CQB. Case in point GHQ ops and this one. We are bound to face repeated failures in real time ops


I beg to differ.

The 2 cases you pointed refer to areas with very peculiar set of circumstances. Russians operating in Chechnya in Beslan school massacre and then the GHQ Op. or the current Op. 

The moment security parameter was/is breached the shooting started. There are no demands, no negotiations, no time allowed to waste on planning! Moreover, the tactics of the terrorists are different. You just cannot control the SUICIDE squads once they are inside with the hostages. One wrong move or even a little doubt in the mind of attackers and they will blow themselves up along with many others. So it is absolutely not that SSG uses soldiers as cannon fodder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Eminent Mainstream Media

Spring Onion said:


> And still you do not understand they are our enemy as well.



I definitely understand that- Believe me- I have gone through the thread made by Imran Khan(I hope I am correct)- on the Bahawalpur Madarsa- with his own pictures- and I was happy that the view on your side supports our view on these people- What I don't understand is why isn't that man(Masood Azhar) arrested and prosecuted accordingly inside Pakistan and brought to Justice- That would be a great start- Hafeez and others can be dealt later- 

The Govt- here took a great risk by allowing ISI inside Pathankot Air Base- It could possibly be Modi's Kandahar If anything happens there in future- even then the risk was taken- Because people here had faith in your people- What do we get next-

I heard that accounts have been suspended there including those of Masood Azhar- But I doubt anything will happen beyond that- Either your Army are too afraid of these people or are insensitive to your own people- I know this may be harsh but I don't find a better way to put It-


----------



## Bratva

Counterpunch said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> The 2 cases you pointed refer to areas with very peculiar set of circumstances. Russians operating in Chechnya in Beslan school massacre and then the GHQ Op. or the current Op.
> 
> The moment security parameter was/is breached the shooting started. There are no demands, no negotiations, no time allowed to waste on planning! Moreover, the tactics of the terrorists are different. You just cannot control the SUICIDE squads once they are inside with the hostages. One wrong move or even a little doubt in the mind of attackers and they will blow themselves up along with many others. So it is absolutely not that SSG uses soldiers as cannon fodder.



Bhai jaan whatever you said, now visualize your scenario with a special tactics team of Room clearance OPS with one member carrying Cornershort and quickly scanning the room discreetly before moving into it. Where is the planning in all these things if you evolved tactics around it, practice it until this partiular tactic becomes your second habit in high risk operations. Im not suggesting every member carrying cornershot. Just as you have seen American SWAT teams where one member caaries pump action short gun to breach the doors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

F.O.X said:


> We cannot violate sovereignty of any country... period.




Then instead of super mashaq we should start exporting bangles as they are more suited as per our policies.

Anyways I don't believe we are hunting anyone outside our territories. All the TTP rats whose death is being claimed by Afghans are actually killed in drone and air strikes of USA and NATO.

We are simply ball less b@stards who can't even threaten a country like Afghanistan properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Counterpunch

Bratva said:


> Bhai jaan whatever you said, now visualize your scenario with a special tactics team of Room clearance OPS with one member carrying Cornershort and quickly scanning the room discreetly before moving into it. Where is the planning in all these things if you evolved tactics around it, practice it until this partiular tactic becomes your second habit in high risk operations. Im not suggesting every member carrying cornershot. Just as you have seen American SWAT teams where one member caaries pump action short gun to breach the doors


The mounting casualty count by the passing second calls for a rush-in by putting your life on line!

I understand what you are referring to and I agree in essence with the use of sensitive gadgetry to aid accuracy and stealth however now imagine being 200 yards away hearing gunshots and screams from a hostel where unknown number of Ts have taken 500+ hostages. It would be too time consuming to use stealth or corner shots. The mission commander would rather reach the spot and draw counter fire on his team so they can save a few hostages. I can hardly think what better tactic could there be than this.

P.S: SSG does have pump actions (I am sure cornershots too but to be used for clearing Ops. once the massacre has been stopped)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## simplestguy

Narendra Trump said:


> Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.
> View attachment 346320
> View attachment 346322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346275
> 
> @django @GreenFalcon @I S I @Chauvinist @



Thank you for saving hundred of Pakistani people. Proud of you. You are a real hero for every Pakistani. May God give a place in Jannah. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

Bratva said:


> Have you seen Zarrar training exercises in Wajahat S Khan show. You should get an idea from it that they, SSG, will continue to use operators as food cannons in room clearance operations and they will not evolve it despite today massacare. SSG is just like the russian spec ops of 90's and 2000's where spetznas ops repeatedly caused large scale school massacare or that theatre massacare. Using crude tactics in a very very delicate operation , treating solderis as cannon fodders in CQB. Case in point GHQ ops and this one. We are bound to face repeated failures in real time ops



I beg your pardon, but I am failing to understand your point in all of this. SSG was not involved in this operation so why are they being dragged into this critique? Secondly, the tactics employed by SSG in MoE/dynamic entry are essentially what is in vogue nowadays across the various CT teams the world over. This is seen multiple times every year as foreign teams come and visit our people at Tarbela. Tactics evolve all the time as the threat changes.

I was not present at the academy, but neither was any other member on this forum. As to how the young captain was exposed remains to be seen. Perhaps they had to expose themselves to draw the shooters or else let them shoot even more hostages dead. Lots of questions, very few answers are what we have on hand but keep in mind that in hostage situations, the risk to own troops is always higher compared to room clearance situations. The early responders have to think about the lives of the hostages too. Just saying that we should not lump all issues together. One is the failure of security in general. In my view the QRFs responded very quickly by showing up in 20 mins. Their actions stopped further bloodshed. Had the Police Academy security been better, they could have held back the attackers for longer to allow the QRF teams to engage them on the periphery of the school away from the cadets. So lots of issues and the blame can be easily shared.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## YeBeWarned

@Bratva you are missing the point , those are suicide Mission they are not there to take hostage and send the demands out , so we have time to plan something , they go in they shoot , they corner our Unarmed Police trainy and they blew themselves up .. No Special Force in World can do anything to stop that, be it Seal Team or Israel one's... 

Remember the APS ? they did not take Hostage of any Kid ? they just go in and kill and if you really think that SSG should plan and wait for that than the Casualties of kids will be more than 200 ... and you will still criticizing the SSG for taking the Action very late .. get them a break with your keyboard, there is a reason they are there one the field and you are sitting in Air conditioned room and typing this ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Margarita

@Well.wisher I am unable to reply you on my wall. Sorry, some problem I think.


----------



## F.O.X

Areesh said:


> Then instead of super mashaq we should start exporting bangles as they are more suited as per our policies.
> 
> Anyways I don't believe we are hunting anyone outside our territories. All the TTP rats whose death is being claimed by Afghans are actually killed in drone and air strikes of USA and NATO.
> 
> We are simply ball less b@stards who can't even threaten a country like Afghanistan properly.


That is the reason our enemies have been able to successfully turn our allies against us ... When your Emotions eat you ... you are nothing more than a puppet who is unable to think with reason ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

Narendra Trump said:


> Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.
> View attachment 346320
> View attachment 346322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346275
> 
> @django @GreenFalcon @I S I @Chauvinist @



Shaheed ki jo mout ha wo qaum ki hayaat ha,
Pakistan is proud of you Roohullah and IN SHA ALLAH you just become my another inspiration and motivation of sacrificing my life for the sake of my beloved home land. Shahadat ka rutbaa bohat baraa ha khushnaseeb hoty hain wo log jinko shahadat naseeb hoti hai, yeh har kisi k naseeb mein nae hoti. Pakistan Zindaahbaad 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154536025210528

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

Moonlight said:


> I agree with @Areesh
> His anger is justified. For how long we are gonna celebrate the bravery? How about the 61 lives lost again yesterday?
> We are not even on same page. No one wants to answer the other institutions.
> They come, strike hard and take away lives of 100s. And if you compare the lives of terrorists PA take on borders and sacrifices of lives this nation is giving is equal. Are we really winning this war on terrorism?
> This is not the first time recruitments are attacked in same center. How the hell they managed to come again and succeeded in their goal.
> Nation needs the answer.
> 
> Cpt. Roohullah was going to get married in next two month. Can this bravery heal the wounds of his mother? Siblings? Father? Fiancé?
> 
> 
> @The Sandman @django what you guys have to say?


I agree too enough is enough we need proper answers now no more "high level" meetings no more emotional songs and for god sake hang those people in public who were responsible for the security of that building hang those a****  if we really are winning wot than how come they just come in and kill so many of our people in just 1 attack where was our intelligence agencies whhy the gov of balochistan didn't provided adequate security to this building there are so many questions and both Gov and Army will have to reply now band karo ye emotional dramebaazian.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## wiseone2

Zarvan said:


> Yes we celebrate the bravery and courage of these people. But the question is why this building was not being protected by at least 15 Police Commandos. We could have saved several lives if there would have been 15 Commandos in the building to respond immediately


why do you need commandos ? armed sentries would be do


----------



## Inception-06

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the SURGICAL STRIKE that India was talking about-----.



Thats what I thought in the first second, when I did read the news headline ! Really Sad !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

blain2 said:


> I beg your pardon, but I am failing to understand your point in all of this. SSG was not involved in this operation so why are they being dragged into this critique? Secondly, the tactics employed by SSG in MoE/dynamic entry are essentially what is in vogue nowadays across the various CT teams the world over. This is seen multiple times every year as foreign teams come and visit our people at Tarbela. Tactics evolve all the time as the threat changes.
> 
> I was not present at the academy, but neither was any other member on this forum. As to how the young captain was exposed remains to be seen. Perhaps they had to expose themselves to draw the shooters or else let them shoot even more hostages dead. Lots of questions, very few answers are what we have on hand but keep in mind that in hostage situations, the risk to own troops is always higher compared to room clearance situations. The early responders have to think about the lives of the hostages too. Just saying that we should not lump all issues together. One is the failure of security in general. In my view the QRFs responded very quickly by showing up in 20 mins. Their actions stopped further bloodshed. Had the Police Academy security been better, they could have held back the attackers for longer to allow the QRF teams to engage them on the periphery of the school away from the cadets. So lots of issues and the blame can be easily shared.


if the interview of one of the injured is a word we can rely on (talking about waseem badami's program) then the capt and his team put itself in unnecessary harm .. he knocked a locked door telling the occupant to come out as he was there to help.. instead of the recruits.. it was one of the terrorists who shot him dead and then blew himself up injuring other members of the response team. I can only wish a better tactics were employed to avoid such eventuality.. maybe cover themselves up in case there was hostile behind the door.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sady

Expect some major news in next few days. I sense things won't keep on going the way they were. Something will give way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Areesh said:


> Then instead of super mashaq we should start exporting bangles as they are more suited as per our policies.



I cannot agree more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah

F.O.X said:


> @Areesh I understand how you feel, I really do .... but for heavens sake have some respect for those who spend 19 hours a days going thought reports & conducting field ops so things like these don't happen... on average Intel agencies stop 3 attacks a day...... you have no idea about the spectrum of threats faced by Pakistan & how lonely & strapped for funds our Intel agencies are .... at the time when they need our support, if you start cursing them & start shouting they Failed .. They are a failures ... they do nothing etc etc ... think how it will effect their moral...... So I will say I again ... I understand how you fell.... but don't loose yourself in the emotions ....



Huh A Training school with hundreds of Trainees didn't even have fucking Walls. 3 Teen boys get in Kills more than 60 Trainees....... No Wonder they are doing great jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

LCB was opening locked doors to help cadets get out. at every door they knocked, the reply would be, we are your people , take us out from here.

One of the doors had the bomber behind it, he yelled the same thing upon knocking. Captain Roohullah opened the door along with JCO, the bomber did his job as soon as the door opened.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FalconsForPeace

*Pakistan Army’s fallen captain to be awarded Sitara-e-Jurrat posthumously*

Roohullah, a captain of the Pakistan army, embraced martyrdom while Naib Subedar Muhammad Ali was injured in a militant raid at the Quetta Police Training College that killed over 60 people mostly police men who had completed their training last month.

The captain was an elite army commando who will be awarded Tamgha-e-Jurrat, the fourth highest military award in Pakistan. “COAS General Raheel Sharif has announced gallantry awards for Captain Roohullah Shaheed and Naib Subedar Muhammad Ali for their valiant action during anti terrorists Operations at PTC last night,” said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR). 

"Having neutralised one suicide bomber, they cornered the second bomber, helping large number of police recruits escape till he exploded causing the damage," the statement read.

Captain Roohullah was the resident of Shabqadar town of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and his funeral prayers will be offered there. 

Army and the paramilitary troops rescued hundreds of policemen at the Police Training College late Monday night when three suicide bombers stormed the facility.

Over 50,000 Pakistanis including thousands of security officials have lost their lives in country’s war against local and foreign militants.

The violence have relatively dropped after Pakistan’s military and civil leadership launched the National Action Plan (NAP) to quell the insurgency in different parts of the country.

Pakistan also put an end to a moratorium on capital punishment and executed hundreds of hard core terrorists after the 2014 militant attack on Army Public School that killed over 130 people mostly children.

The country has also set up military courts for speedy trials of terrorists.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/1...in-to-be-awarded-Sitara-e-Jurrat-posthumously

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Areesh said:


> Nobody is insulting anyone. But we need to be answered by intelligence agencies about what they are doing. We need answers from both civilian government and army for our policy towards Afghanistan. We want answers.
> 
> intelligence agencies might be stopping 3 attacks per day. Or may be not. As they say "Jungle main moor nacha kis nai dekha". We would believe in what we see. We want answer for all the failures that led to death of 61 Pakistanis. Just saying that pointing out their failures would impact their moral is not going to satisfy anyone.
> 
> We are not frustrated about the way this country is being. We are frustrated that this country would continue to be run in similar manner in future too. We are frustrated with negligence and incompetency.
> 
> Bohat ho gaya bhai. Bohat ho gaya. We want answers and not martyrs.


Also why was security so light at police centre we need to train pur police in a better way it took Manawa attack for Manwa police centre to get super fortified now do they want all centres to be attacked before they are fortified?
Why were there so few guards in police centres?
Who leaked out info about unarmed cadets inside police centre?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

Narendra Trump said:


> Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.
> View attachment 346320
> View attachment 346322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346275
> 
> @django @GreenFalcon @I S I @Chauvinist @


great respect for this handsome Caption's family. May Allah give them comfort and peace in their life to move on.. 

I am very upset and pissed off on our religious leader when they offer respect for these animals(terrorists) by offering Namazy janaza. I believe they should not be offered namaz, they should be treated like wild dogs and buried like dogs without namaz or just burn them with trash.



Zibago said:


> Also why was security so light at police centre we need to train pur police in a better way it took Manawa attack for Manwa police centre to get super fortified now do they want all centres to be attacked before they are fortified?
> Why were there so few guards in police centres?
> Who leaked out info about unarmed cadets inside police centre?


especially in our Baluchistan state we need extra security, cause its soft target for our enemies(India and Afghanistan )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

The_Sidewinder said:


> Tit for Tat. Karma is a b!tch
> But as a human being, I do regret loss of your men. RIP bravehearts.


yes, Karma would come back to you. keep taking bath in our blood...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

We lost a asset.
RIP brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Zibago said:


> He was killed due to the carelessness of our police department



And what about the SSG operatives who were killed freeing GHQ (down to the MI Wing)? Was that also because of police carelessness?

What about the attack on ISI offices and safe houses? Naval and Air Force bases?

And the most tragic of them all --- an Army school inside a Cantonment?

I agree that the police is in pathetic shape, but the mil has had it's share of pathetic, inexcusable, inexplicable security lapses.

Lackadaisical security is present across the board.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MastanKhan

Moonlight said:


> See even after all these incidents, we are talking about what needs to be done.
> Military and civil governments aren't working collectively.
> 
> 
> 
> So once again, they succeeded in their plan.



Hi,

Now do you understand why I talk the way I do----. This is incompetence at its height---.

The IG---deputy IG---SSP---IG training and other heirarchy---they needed to be executed by a firing squad---only then you will see things begin to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

We will keep burying our hero's unless we bury the actual evil, which is within us as a nation.
We have become dangerously immune to all what is happening around us and we don't even care now.

If we bury only 1000 corrupt in Pakistan, things will change.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The_Sidewinder

PAK_MyRoots said:


> yes, Karma would come back to you. keep taking bath in our blood...



Same goes for you my western neighbour. Cycle will continue.


----------



## El_Swordsmen

Narendra Trump said:


> Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.
> View attachment 346320
> View attachment 346322


another Gem of a person has reached his Divine destination, May ALLAH give patience & strength to his family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

And say not of those who are killed in the Way of Allah, "They are dead." Nay, they are living, but you perceive (it) not.
_Al-Quran
Well deserved gallantry awards for both the captain and Naib Sobedar.....
Stay blessed in heaven martyrs...
Ameen





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1253368384738190

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Counterpunch

R Wing said:


> This brave young man lost his life because of the incompetency of our civ and mil leadership and security agencies.
> 
> He was killed by their carelessness. He was martyred by our own shortcomings.


He was martyred doing his bit so that all the shortcomings you pointed above do not result in even more loss. No doubt the blood is on the hands of officials who failed to act despite the leads provided by Intel apparatus

He was a brave son of the soil whose bravery saved many a lives during Christian colony operation and Bacha Khan University Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Counterpunch said:


> He was martyred doing his bit so that all the shortcomings you pointed above do not result in even more loss. No doubt the blood is on the hands of officials who failed to act despite the leads provided by Intel apparatus
> 
> He was a brave son of the soil whose bravery saved many a lives during Christian colony operation and Bacha Khan University Operation



No doubt. Incredible bravery. Just a tragedy that strategic level mistakes/shortcomings are resulting in risky tactical encounters that take the lives of these young lions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F86 Saber

F.O.X said:


> @Areesh I understand how you feel, I really do .... but for heavens sake have some respect for those who spend 19 hours a days going thought reports & conducting field ops so things like these don't happen... on average Intel agencies stop 3 attacks a day...... you have no idea about the spectrum of threats faced by Pakistan & how lonely & strapped for funds our Intel agencies are .... at the time when they need our support, if you start cursing them & start shouting they Failed .. They are a failures ... they do nothing etc etc ... think how it will effect their moral...... So I will say I again ... I understand how you fell.... but don't loose yourself in the emotions ....



A cousin of mine "who is from the services" put it adequately, job of intelligence agencies is like that of a goal keeper. No matter how many goals he stops, he is always cursed for the ones he let it.

Protecting the Civil Police training center was the job of the Police and Civil Govt. and they failed. From the last few incidents like Quetta airport and Budhbeer attacks, the terrorists now know they cannot succeed against the military so they are targeting civilians institutions like Courts, Govt. offices and police in additional to targeting public. Intel agencies are providing information and conduct raids but they can only do so much within their limited resources. Main responsibility falls on civilian law enforcement institutions as it is their primary responsibility to protect themselves and the general public by acting on the advice and the information provided by the Intel agencies. Unless our Police force is depoliticized, properly armed and trained, they will neither be able to protect themselves nor the general public. Until this is done, it is completely unfair to blame Intelligence agencies for such incidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LadyFinger

Jannat is the place for all heaven-seekers. But these people live forever regardless of the selfish commentary. Wait till you get killed yourself, then you will know if you should enjoy or cry. @I S I


----------



## Morse_Code

Counterpunch said:


> He was martyred doing his bit so that all the shortcomings you pointed above do not result in even more loss. No doubt the blood is on the hands of officials who failed to act despite the leads provided by Intel apparatus
> 
> He was a brave son of the soil whose bravery saved many a lives during Christian colony operation and Bacha Khan University Operation


And APS operation as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Quetta Attack Survivor Tells Heroic Action of Capt Roohullah Shaheed 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154300400177663

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## noksss

Side-Winder said:


> Quetta Attack Survivor Tells Heroic Action of Capt Roohullah Shaheed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154300400177663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pakistanidefence/#



IS claimed responsibility for this and how true it is ? And the SSG commando died in a gunfight or because of the blast ?

Whatever RIP to SSG commando


----------



## django

Morse_Code said:


> And say not of those who are killed in the Way of Allah, "They are dead." Nay, they are living, but you perceive (it) not.
> _Al-Quran
> Well deserved gallantry awards for both the captain and Naib Sobedar.....
> Stay blessed in heaven martyrs...
> Ameen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1253368384738190


What a brave man the handsome captain was.nice share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Captain RoohUllah at Attock Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morse_Code

django said:


> What a brave man the handsome captain was.nice share


Indeed he was .....
and so are the rest...... But I feel that even though they sacrificed their lives, the mission is yet to be accomplished....
May Allah has mercy on us ...Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 50cent

Meanwhile the shaheed who is s lower rank just a sepoy or a. Regular recruit soldier doesn't get enough media attention people doesnt praise him. What kind of double standard is this this is case with all recent attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Morse_Code said:


> Indeed he was .....
> and so are the rest...... But I feel that even though they sacrificed their lives, the mission is yet to be accomplished....
> May Allah has mercy on us ...Ameen


I echo your sentiments.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Sorry for the narrative in urdu.


*کوئٹہ: پولیس ٹریننگ سینٹر پر حملے میں زخمی ہونے والے پولیس اہلکار عبد اللہ نے بتایا کہ فوج کا جو کیپٹن شہید ہوا ہے، ان کا دل کی گہرائیوں سے شکر گزار ہیں۔*
حملے کی تفصیل بتاتے ہوئے عبداللہ کا کہنا تھا کہ وہ سب سے پہلے ہمارے کمرے میں داخل ہوا تھا جبکہ خود کش حملہ آور بھی ہمارے کمرے میں داخل ہو کر چھپا ہوا تھا۔
انہوں نے مزید بتایا کہ ہمیں معلوم نہیں تھا کہ خود کش حملہ آور ہمارے کمرے میں چھپا ہوا ہے۔
یاد رہے کہ پیر 24 اکتوبر کی رات 11 بج کر 10 منٹ پر کوئٹہ کے سریاب روڈ پر واقع پولیس ٹریننگ کالج پر دہشت گردوں نے اس وقت حملہ کیا جب کیڈٹس آرام کررہے تھے جس کے بعد فائرنگ اور دھماکوں کا آغاز ہوگیا، حملے میں 60 سے زائد اہلکار جاں بحق جبکہ 100 سے زائد زخمی ہوئے، عام طور پر اس اکیڈمی میں 700 کے قریب کیڈٹس موجود ہوتے ہیں، حملے کے بعد جائے وقوعہ پر فرنٹیئر کور (ایف سی) اور فوج کے اسپیشل سروسز گروپ (ایس ایس
جی) کمانڈوز پہنچے جنہوں نے ریسکیو آپریشن شروع کیا،کیپٹن روح اللہ ریسکیو آپریشن میں شریک تھے۔

*عبد اللہ نے بتایا کہ کمرے میں تمام لائیٹس بند تھیں، اور ایک خاموشی کا سماں تھا، ایسے میں فوجی کیپٹن روح اللہ نے کمرے میں داخل ہو کر پوچھا کہ تمام
بندے اپنے ہیں؟

‘دہشت گردوں نے ایک ایک کو گولیاں ماریں'

واقعے کے حوالے سے زخمی پولیس اہلکار کا کہنا تھا کہ روح اللہ کی رائفل کے آگے ٹارچ لگی ہوئی تھی، اس دوران انہوں نے تین بار پوچھا کہ سارے اپنے بندے ہو، اس وقت ہم مخمصے کا شکارہوئے کہ شاید خود کش ہمیں بلا رہا ہے، اس بات کو وہ سمجھ گیا کہ میں ایس ایس جی کا جوان ہوں، آپ اپنے بندے ہو؟

کوئٹہ ایک بار پھر لہولہان


کیپٹن روح اللہ کی جانب سے شناخت کے بعد کی صورتحال کا تذکرہ کرتے ہوئے عبد اللہ نے بتایا کہ ہم پولیس والے ہیں، اس پر روح اللہ نے کہا کہ تمام لوگ باہر نکلیں لیکن ہاتھ اوپر کرلیں، جب پولیس کے جوانوں نے ہاتھ اوپر کیے، تو اس کیپٹن کہ وہ آواز ابھی بھی میرے کانوں میں گونجتی ہے کہ یہ چارپائی کے نیچے کون ہے۔
زخمی اہلکار نے مزید کہا کہ کیپٹن روح اللہ نے چارپائی پر لات ماری، تو خود کش وہاں بیٹھا ہوا تھا، اس کیپٹن کو سلام کرتے ہیں، انہوں نے دھماکا ہونے سے قبل اپنا آپ خود کش کے اوپر گرا لیا تھا، اس کے بعد دھماکا ہوا، اس کے بعد معلوم نہیں ہوسکا کہ کیا ہوا، کیونکہ 10 منٹ کے بعد ہی ہوش آیا۔*

شہید کیپٹن روح اللہ کیلئے تمغہ جرأت
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

noksss said:


> IS claimed responsibility for this and how true it is ? And the SSG commando died in a gunfight or because of the blast ?



Apparently LeJ-al-Alami carried out this attack. As the survivor tells, he threw himself onto the bomber to minimize the blast effects in surroundings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Morse_Code

django said:


> I echo your sentiments.Kudos


United we should stand against all odds.
We are a Nation of resilience

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

blain2 said:


> I beg your pardon, but I am failing to understand your point in all of this. SSG was not involved in this operation so why are they being dragged into this critique? Secondly, the tactics employed by SSG in MoE/dynamic entry are essentially what is in vogue nowadays across the various CT teams the world over. This is seen multiple times every year as foreign teams come and visit our people at Tarbela. Tactics evolve all the time as the threat changes.
> 
> I was not present at the academy, but neither was any other member on this forum. As to how the young captain was exposed remains to be seen. Perhaps they had to expose themselves to draw the shooters or else let them shoot even more hostages dead. Lots of questions, very few answers are what we have on hand but keep in mind that in hostage situations, the risk to own troops is always higher compared to room clearance situations. The early responders have to think about the lives of the hostages too. Just saying that we should not lump all issues together. One is the failure of security in general. In my view the QRFs responded very quickly by showing up in 20 mins. Their actions stopped further bloodshed. Had the Police Academy security been better, they could have held back the attackers for longer to allow the QRF teams to engage them on the periphery of the school away from the cadets. So lots of issues and the blame can be easily shared.



Who says He wasnt from SSG? His pics is all over this thread. His uniform is a dead giveaway he was from SSG. What set apart SSG from other CT Teams is that the Use of Corner shot. I dont see other CT teams using Cornershot. Look at what caused Delayed entry to French CT teams in their dynamic entry to the club where 80 plus people were killed. Then we had orlando club shooting. Atleast the person was not suicide bomber. 

For your rest of your explanation, see the video couple posts above mine and listen the interview of injured man. You will what error of judgement and lax attitude in terms of tactic caused the young captain. Was it not a grave error that as soon as he kicked charpoy, his weapon stance was at ease instead of throwing himself at suicide bomber, he should have shot him ? 


Thats where Corner shot with Night vision would have given him an edge. Scoping the room instead of exposing himself to such errors with which he had to pay with his life


----------



## Morse_Code

galaxy_surfer said:


> Meanwhile the shaheed who is s lower rank just a sepoy or a. Regular recruit soldier doesn't get enough media attention people doesnt praise him. What kind of double standard is this this is case with all recent attacks.


i feel the same for him... He is a naib sobedaar...
He is as honorable for us as the captain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedStar86

This is devastating .. he was a honorable captain, brave.. and of course the other officers as well..
RIP
It really is insane, the security should have been better, mainly after the last attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

noksss said:


> IS claimed responsibility for this and how true it is ? And the SSG commando died in a gunfight or because of the blast ?
> 
> Whatever RIP to SSG commando


he was from LCB(Light Commando Batallion) not SSG



galaxy_surfer said:


> Meanwhile the shaheed who is s lower rank just a sepoy or a. Regular recruit soldier doesn't get enough media attention people doesnt praise him. What kind of double standard is this this is case with all recent attacks.


Sad but true


----------



## Icarus

galaxy_surfer said:


> Meanwhile the shaheed who is s lower rank just a sepoy or a. Regular recruit soldier doesn't get enough media attention people doesnt praise him. What kind of double standard is this this is case with all recent attacks.



Don't try to politicize someone's death at least. The only reason that Ruhullah or any other shaheed officer is given more attention, as you point out is due to the fact that the bulk of them die aged 22-25, which in itself is a tragedy and therefore attracts more attention. Also Ruhullah had the gall to subdue the suicide bomber using nothing but physical force and in doing so, he served as a human shield for many of the police recruits who would have been caught in the blast, I'd say he more than deserves some praise without someone marching in acting holier than thou.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Icarus said:


> Don't try to politicize someone's death at least. The only reason that Ruhullah or any other shaheed officer is given more attention, as you point out is due to the fact that the bulk of them die aged 22-25, which in itself is a tragedy and therefore attracts more attention. Also Ruhullah had the gall to subdue the suicide bomber using nothing but physical force and in doing so, he served as a human shield for many of the police recruits who would have been caught in the blast, I'd say he more than deserves some praise without someone marching in acting holier than thou.


and what about this one Sir??
a young police officer


----------



## Margarita

Thank You @Well.wisher <3 Lots of love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NomanAli89

I don't understand one thing it was a police compound right? so Why this rishwat khor police can't protect themselves? Why army needs to be called ?


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

I salute you Captain, at the moment i just can't express his bravery in words. Another inspiration added in the queue. Since i've decided too that rather than going abroad i should pay back this country for all it has given me till now. In Sha Allah will be joining PAF soon. Pakistan Zindaahbaad 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154300400177663

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counterpunch

Bratva said:


> Who says He wasnt from SSG? His pics is all over this thread. His uniform is a dead giveaway he was from SSG. What set apart SSG from other CT Teams is that the Use of Corner shot. I dont see other CT teams using Cornershot. Look at what caused Delayed entry to French CT teams in their dynamic entry to the club where 80 plus people were killed. Then we had orlando club shooting. Atleast the person was not suicide bomber.
> 
> For your rest of your explanation, see the video couple posts above mine and listen the interview of injured man. You will what error of judgement and lax attitude in terms of tactic caused the young captain. Was it not a grave error that as soon as he kicked charpoy, his weapon stance was at ease instead of throwing himself at suicide bomber, he should have shot him ?
> 
> 
> Thats where Corner shot with Night vision would have given him an edge. Scoping the room instead of exposing himself to such errors with which he had to pay with his life


He was from Baloch LCB which is NOT SSG. I can guarantee you that since he and my school mate (now a Major) are from the same battalion

As for the comment about his tactics during room clearance, I understood the following after some discussions with certain people
1) There was blackout done on purpose to create panic amongst the Ts as well as to give better chance to the cadets to flee who were comparatively well versed with the buildings lay out
2) Time was running out since the Ts had already shot quite a few and the life of rest of the cadets was in grave danger since the Captain's party did not know how many Ts they were faced with and where they were hiding
3) There was virtually no way possible (at least not at hand) to differentiate Friend from foe so it was almost a suicidal mission in itself
4) The gun was aimed right at the hiding terrorist however the captain could not be sure how many more were hiding in the room. However the Terrorist had no ambiguity and just had to pull a string which he did unfortunately. Some accounts suggest the T blew up the moment he realized he was going to be challenged and Captains caution call was answered by a bang.

And for the cornershot - agreed it is a good weapon in certain situations but redundant in such a rush-in daring mission where the aim is to offer your own life so that precious seconds could be bought to save the lives of any few of your countrymen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Some people think that people drop down instantly when hit with a bullet like in movies. It does not happen like that in real life.

He could have blown himself up even after being shot. The Captain's action saved the lives of the cadets.

At that time saving lives of cadets was more important than any other act (relatively speaking).

There are plenty of real life examples of soldiers falling on a grenade to save lives of fellow comrades and the captain did the same and in process saved several lives.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> and what about this one Sir??
> a young police officer



Its shameful how the govt aswell as the police department are neglecting the police cadets..


----------



## iPhone

So, now two days have gone by is there any clarification on why these kids were called back to this complex to face their demise? Or is it already miti payo time?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

iPhone said:


> So, now two days have gone by is there any clarification on why these kids were called back to this complex to face their demise? Or is it already miti payo time?


they were to be sent to Islamabad against Dharna


----------



## Morse_Code

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157708523695442


----------



## iPhone

Irfan Baloch said:


> they were to be sent to Islamabad against Dharna


Hmm, sounds to me like they were brought back and kept there unarmed for target practice so that Bharat can be satisfied in their revenge. Just a thought.


----------



## I S I

LadyFinger said:


> Jannat is the place for all heaven-seekers. But these people live forever regardless of the selfish commentary. Wait till you get killed yourself, then you will know if you should enjoy or cry. @I S I


Thanks for praying death upon me.

I think you are craving for my teeja biryani.


----------



## El_Swordsmen

"'Who is hiding under the charpoy?' Capt Roohullah shouted out. His words still ring in my ears," recalled Abdullah Khan, one of hundreds of recruits who was trapped inside Quetta's police training academy as three heavily-armed suicide-vest-strapped gunmen stormed the building on Monday night.

As gunfire raged on outside the barracks, Abdullah and a group of his fellow recruits were huddled under charpoys in the darkness waiting to be rescued.

At least 60 people lost their lives and over a hundred were wounded in what is now being called one of the deadliest militant attacks this year.

"A suicide bomber had entered our room and was also hiding under a charpoy. We didn't know because it was totally dark and silent," the injured recruit said.

All of a sudden, Capt Roohullah barreled his way into the barracks.

"He asked, 'Are you our people?' He kept asking us the same thing over and over," said Abdullah. "He had a light in front of his weapon," he said, which made him undistinguishable.


The recruits thought Capt. Roohullah was the suicide bomber calling out to them and remained silent.

But then the young captain identified himself as an SSG soldier. "We told him that we were from the police, and he asked us to come out. 'Beta, put your hands up & move out', he said."

Following the orders, all the people in the room came out from under their beds one by one, except one. It is standard procedure for recruits to hide under their beds and not show themselves during such an attack.

Roohullah noticed and yelled out, asking the person to show themselves. He moved swiftly across the room and kicked the charpoy over to reveal an attacker, Abdullah said.

Before anyone could make a move, the captain threw himself onto the suicide bomber and moments later, the attacker detonated his explosive-laden jacket.

"We don't know what happened after the blast," Abdullah said. "I sustained injuries. We were knocked out and came to our senses several minutes later."

Roohullah Mohmand, 27, was born in Peshawar's Muradabad area on May 5, 1989.

He was the eldest of four children and has two brothers and one sister. Roohullah appeared in his Matriculation exams from Islamia Collegiate School in 2007 and received a distinction. He did his FSC from Government Degree College Peshawar in 2009 and received another distinction.

His parents wanted him to become a doctor but he preferred to join the army as it was his passion. He was commissioned by the Pakistan Army in 2012 and participated in various counter-terror operations in South Waziristan Agency.

The slain captain was also part of the operational team during the Bacha Khan University attack in Charsadda in January 2016.

Dr Habibullah Mohmand, Roohullah's father, said his eldest son was going to be married after three months. He remembers Roohullah as "a lovely son".

Roohullah was nominated for a Tamgha-i-Jurat by Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif on Tuesday to commemorate his bravery and his sacrifice. He was performing duty as an anti-terrorism platoon commander at the time he was martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Tom M

Brave guy and sad that he lost his life. May his soul rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## El_Swordsmen

@Horus @GreenFalcon @django @Zain Malik @HAKIKAT @Morse_Code

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## R Wing

This boils my blood and brings tears to my eyes. What bravery. 

A lot of people in Pakistan need to be tried for treason, both civ and mil. This brave son's sacrifice was the direct result of incompetence and a lack of audacity in our security services and leadership, both civ and mil.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Morse_Code

El_Swordsmen said:


> 'Beta, put your hands up & move out'


These words really touched my heart!
A brave warrior he was ... and so all others were...
May all of them Rest in Peace Ameen....

PS. We consider all our martyrs alike, be them police officers or soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CriticalThinker02

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un

Our enemies will not tire hurting us, it's either us or them that much is clear, we need to take the fight to them, hurt them as much as they hurt us, 60 is a very big number, a huge loss again.

It's blood for blood, no more sanity, no more peace, we need to be brutal as much as they are to us, these boys need to be avenged.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Accountant

He has proved he worth the name ROOHULLAH .. May Allah give him Jannah ...

Our bastard leaders have to pay for this blood,,, out of thier ignorance they are equally responsible for these shahdah ,,, Either in this world or the next they have to pay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## -xXx-

Brave Heart.

It takes something special to give your life for others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El_Swordsmen

Waqkz said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un
> 
> Our enemies will not tire hurting us, it's either us or them that much is clear, we need to take the fight to them, hurt them as much as they hurt us, 60 is a very big number, a huge loss again.
> 
> It's blood for blood, no more sanity, no more peace, we need to be brutal as much as they are to us, these boys need to be avenged.



i think now PAF should conduct airstrikes in Afghanistan at there hideouts & kill these scums as mercilessly as possible, only then they will understand. We should kill them in their home otherwise they'll keep on infiltrating into our territory. We have lost so many precious lives, we just cannot bear the burden of more deaths !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

El_Swordsmen said:


> i think now PAF should conduct airstrikes in Afghanistan at there hideouts & kill these scums as mercilessly as possible, only then they will understand. We should kill them in their home otherwise they'll keep on infiltrating into our territory. We have lost so many precious lives, we just cannot bear the burden of more deaths !!
> this is so excruciating


We don't have the political will for that


----------



## Path-Finder

Damn! Respect for the fallen he gave his life and saved other lives.


----------



## I S I

Allah Jannatul Firdos main aala maqaam ata farmae. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Pakistan has so many heroes. So great honorable souls. Forced to live and fight under coward elite ruling this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zain Malik

El_Swordsmen said:


> "'Who is hiding under the charpoy?' Capt Roohullah shouted out. His words still ring in my ears," recalled Abdullah Khan, one of hundreds of recruits who was trapped inside Quetta's police training academy as three heavily-armed suicide-vest-strapped gunmen stormed the building on Monday night.
> 
> As gunfire raged on outside the barracks, Abdullah and a group of his fellow recruits were huddled under charpoys in the darkness waiting to be rescued.
> 
> At least 60 people lost their lives and over a hundred were wounded in what is now being called one of the deadliest militant attacks this year.
> 
> "A suicide bomber had entered our room and was also hiding under a charpoy. We didn't know because it was totally dark and silent," the injured recruit said.
> 
> All of a sudden, Capt Roohullah barreled his way into the barracks.
> 
> "He asked, 'Are you our people?' He kept asking us the same thing over and over," said Abdullah. "He had a light in front of his weapon," he said, which made him undistinguishable.
> 
> 
> The recruits thought Capt. Roohullah was the suicide bomber calling out to them and remained silent.
> 
> But then the young captain identified himself as an SSG soldier. "We told him that we were from the police, and he asked us to come out. 'Beta, put your hands up & move out', he said."
> 
> Following the orders, all the people in the room came out from under their beds one by one, except one. It is standard procedure for recruits to hide under their beds and not show themselves during such an attack.
> 
> Roohullah noticed and yelled out, asking the person to show themselves. He moved swiftly across the room and kicked the charpoy over to reveal an attacker, Abdullah said.
> 
> Before anyone could make a move, the captain threw himself onto the suicide bomber and moments later, the attacker detonated his explosive-laden jacket.
> 
> "We don't know what happened after the blast," Abdullah said. "I sustained injuries. We were knocked out and came to our senses several minutes later."
> 
> Roohullah Mohmand, 27, was born in Peshawar's Muradabad area on May 5, 1989.
> 
> He was the eldest of four children and has two brothers and one sister. Roohullah appeared in his Matriculation exams from Islamia Collegiate School in 2007 and received a distinction. He did his FSC from Government Degree College Peshawar in 2009 and received another distinction.
> 
> His parents wanted him to become a doctor but he preferred to join the army as it was his passion. He was commissioned by the Pakistan Army in 2012 and participated in various counter-terror operations in South Waziristan Agency.
> 
> The slain captain was also part of the operational team during the Bacha Khan University attack in Charsadda in January 2016.
> 
> Dr Habibullah Mohmand, Roohullah's father, said his eldest son was going to be married after three months. He remembers Roohullah as "a lovely son".
> 
> Roohullah was nominated for a Tamgha-i-Jurat by Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif on Tuesday to commemorate his bravery and his sacrifice. He was performing duty as an anti-terrorism platoon commander at the time he was killed.


Our brave heroes.i am really proud of them.
And the story was exceptional. Bht allaw.



El_Swordsmen said:


> "'Who is hiding under the charpoy?' Capt Roohullah shouted out. His words still ring in my ears," recalled Abdullah Khan, one of hundreds of recruits who was trapped inside Quetta's police training academy as three heavily-armed suicide-vest-strapped gunmen stormed the building on Monday night.
> 
> As gunfire raged on outside the barracks, Abdullah and a group of his fellow recruits were huddled under charpoys in the darkness waiting to be rescued.
> 
> At least 60 people lost their lives and over a hundred were wounded in what is now being called one of the deadliest militant attacks this year.
> 
> "A suicide bomber had entered our room and was also hiding under a charpoy. We didn't know because it was totally dark and silent," the injured recruit said.
> 
> All of a sudden, Capt Roohullah barreled his way into the barracks.
> 
> "He asked, 'Are you our people?' He kept asking us the same thing over and over," said Abdullah. "He had a light in front of his weapon," he said, which made him undistinguishable.
> 
> 
> The recruits thought Capt. Roohullah was the suicide bomber calling out to them and remained silent.
> 
> But then the young captain identified himself as an SSG soldier. "We told him that we were from the police, and he asked us to come out. 'Beta, put your hands up & move out', he said."
> 
> Following the orders, all the people in the room came out from under their beds one by one, except one. It is standard procedure for recruits to hide under their beds and not show themselves during such an attack.
> 
> Roohullah noticed and yelled out, asking the person to show themselves. He moved swiftly across the room and kicked the charpoy over to reveal an attacker, Abdullah said.
> 
> Before anyone could make a move, the captain threw himself onto the suicide bomber and moments later, the attacker detonated his explosive-laden jacket.
> 
> "We don't know what happened after the blast," Abdullah said. "I sustained injuries. We were knocked out and came to our senses several minutes later."
> 
> Roohullah Mohmand, 27, was born in Peshawar's Muradabad area on May 5, 1989.
> 
> He was the eldest of four children and has two brothers and one sister. Roohullah appeared in his Matriculation exams from Islamia Collegiate School in 2007 and received a distinction. He did his FSC from Government Degree College Peshawar in 2009 and received another distinction.
> 
> His parents wanted him to become a doctor but he preferred to join the army as it was his passion. He was commissioned by the Pakistan Army in 2012 and participated in various counter-terror operations in South Waziristan Agency.
> 
> The slain captain was also part of the operational team during the Bacha Khan University attack in Charsadda in January 2016.
> 
> Dr Habibullah Mohmand, Roohullah's father, said his eldest son was going to be married after three months. He remembers Roohullah as "a lovely son".
> 
> Roohullah was nominated for a Tamgha-i-Jurat by Chief of Army Staff Gen Raheel Sharif on Tuesday to commemorate his bravery and his sacrifice. He was performing duty as an anti-terrorism platoon commander at the time he was killed.


Our brave heroes.i am really proud of them.
And the story was exceptional. Bht allaw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

Morse_Code said:


> And APS operation as well


No he was not involved in APS Op. Many road/area clearance Ops in NWA. In counter terror ops he acted very gallantly in Christian colony operation and Bacha Khan Uni Op.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Counterpunch said:


> No he was not involved in APS Op. Many road/area clearance Ops in NWA. In counter terror ops he acted very gallantly in Christian colony operation and Bacha Khan Uni Op.


I read that in a newspaper....


----------



## F86 Saber

I am sorry if i sound insensitive but i don't get it. The interviewee said that Captain Ruhullah stood in the doorway and when the police guys showed themselves he asked them to move out with their hands up after which only the bomber kept hiding under the Charpai who he charged and threw himself on. 

Question is why did Captain Ruhullah even charge him? Why did he kick the Charpai? Shouldnt he have stayed hidden behind the door post and asked him to show himself or better yet shot him under the Charpai?
It should have been obvious that the guy left hiding under the bed was a miscreant. Since he was able to see him hiding and it would have been easy to identify him as a terrorists as he must have been dressed differently to the cadets(some kind of military fatigues, ammo vest, running shoes)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

great soul.but nawaz should be in jail for his murder


----------



## Counterpunch

Morse_Code said:


> I read that in a newspaper....


Media people think we have a single team of Special Ops that is flown around through out the country. I think media will be very well served if they make a PDF Brigadier rank mandatory for all aspiring to join their outlet for defense related reporting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Counterpunch said:


> Media people think we have a single team of Special Ops that is flown around through out the country. I think media will be very well served if they make a PDF Brigadier rank mandatory for all aspiring to join their outlet for defense related reporting


honestly speaking i thought the same that how can a person be present at all critical scenarios..... well appreciate tour comment and thanks for correcting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

F86 Saber said:


> I am sorry if i sound insensitive but i don't get it. The interviewee said that Captain Ruhullah stood in the doorway and when the police guys showed themselves he asked them to move out with their hands up after which only the bomber kept hiding under the Charpai who he charged and threw himself on.
> 
> Question is why did Captain Ruhullah even charge him? Why did he kick the Charpai? Shouldnt he have stayed hidden behind the door post and asked him to show himself or better yet shot him under the Charpai?
> It should have been obvious that the guy left hiding under the bed was a miscreant. Since he was able to see him hiding and it would have been easy to identify him as a terrorists as he must have been dressed differently to the cadets(some kind of military fatigues, ammo vest, running shoes)?


the narrative is not clear
as per Waseem badami's words he qoutes from an injured guy (soldier or recruit).. 
the caption identified himself from outside the locked doors... and helped the recruits out until he and his party reached a locked door behind which the bomber was hiding.. he identified himself (and maybe stood out in the open.. giving enough time and preparation to the bomber to spray bullets at him and his team and double it up with exploding himself... due to lack of information and conflicting accounts.,. it shows some lack of following room clearing routine and SOPs.. 

one normally takes cover from hallways and doors because a hostile can shoot through the locked doors too. whatever happened.. it is clear that the lone bomber outclassed the entire response team and took many people with him.

whether or not it was because of place (lack of cover), timing (heat of moment and need to act fast), or unfortunate sense of macho-ism on part of Caption .. I cant say much (maybe he did everything by the book),.. but the results are .. bomber achieved what he needed and must have received Applause and praise from his handlers (from Afghanistan) who would have shouted "jackpot".



Counterpunch said:


> Media people think we have a single team of Special Ops that is flown around through out the country. I think media will be very well served if they make a PDF Brigadier rank mandatory for all aspiring to join their outlet for defense related reporting


this is actually disservice to a person. a hero's single act of valour is good enough.. we must avoid making him something what he is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Counterpunch

F86 Saber said:


> I am sorry if i sound insensitive but i don't get it. The interviewee said that Captain Ruhullah stood in the doorway and when the police guys showed themselves he asked them to move out with their hands up after which only the bomber kept hiding under the Charpai who he charged and threw himself on.
> 
> Question is why did Captain Ruhullah even charge him? Why did he kick the Charpai? Shouldnt he have stayed hidden behind the door post and asked him to show himself or better yet shot him under the Charpai?
> It should have been obvious that the guy left hiding under the bed was a miscreant. Since he was able to see him hiding and it would have been easy to identify him as a terrorists as he must have been dressed differently to the cadets(some kind of military fatigues, ammo vest, running shoes)?


Lot of inconsistencies are observed in accounts afterwards as the first hand observers are all panic stricken and hence their accounts prone to trivial anomalies. However, the fact that he has been awarded Tamgha e Jurrat posthumously by the Army higher command speaks of the genuine and extraordinary courage he had shown in the face of extreme danger. For me this pretty much sums up the case, as the award criteria bases itself on the words of his comrades who were in the best position to observe, recommend, evaluate and subsequently award the act of courage



Irfan Baloch said:


> this is actually disservice to a person. a hero's single act of valour is good enough.. we must avoid making him something what he is not.


He was part of the Christian colony and BKU Operation. He has served very recently in Waziristan and was part of road clearance and many other area clearance ops. He escaped certain death on no less than 2 occasions. To his comrades he was known as a very brave and lion hearted person

I understand where your comment is coming from, since generally people make up stories to portray the martyr's life larger than life but my comments are not based on that


----------



## F86 Saber

This is what actually happened and it is from the horse's mouth.

Ladies and gentlemen; incidents of terrorism injure the nation's soul. The vultures and hyenas gather in shape of net gurus to feed on that injured being. Army being the protector of this soul gets targeted first. Quetta police college incident is the same. Vultures are spewing venom against the Army. Facts are twisted, manipulated and even created to serve egos or interests. 
That said, let me arm you with facts on Quetta incident, so as too shoo off vultures with facts.....

-Three terrorists (Ts) entered police college, located at Saryab road 20 kms from quetta cantt between 2240 to 2250 hrs 24th Oct

-Ts entered a barrack (a standard double storey, 3 sided building with one entrance only) and started indiscriminate killing. One of them (T1) exploded himself in a crowded barrack room immediately on entry. Another (T2) after killing a number of recruits positioned himself on entry. The third (T3) went around locating and killing poor unarmed recruits. This happened in the first 15 mins of the event. 

The officers at college informed police authorities around 2300 hrs and Anti terrorist squad reached the site 10 mins later. They advanced to barrack site but were pushed back by T2's fire. 

FC's Special ops wing reached around 2315 hrs and engaged T2 by fire. The arrival of this force had an impact that T3 instead of a free killing spree, hid himself in a room of barrack.

Army was informed around 2310 and the Light Commando Battalion (LCB) team under their brave CO and Brigade Commander reached the location by 2330 hrs (including a 20 mins drive from cantt to the location).

The Commander, CO and LCB officers took just 10 minutes to assimilate the situation (extremely bleak at that time), organise 4 teams and move for entrance. They were fired at by T2 but in a classic sniper shot he was neutralised and the teams entered the double storey barrack pain stakingly clearing room after room. Around 400 recruits who were hiding themselves were rescued from the barrack. Now came the moment when A team led by Bravest of brave Capt Rohullah approached the room where T3 was hiding himself by the door. The team entered and Capt Rohullah sensed the presence of T3, kicked the bunk under which he was hiding. This was done with protective shields up in a most professional manner. T3 blew himself up. 6 members of LCB team got injured but owing to the swiftness of op, 5 out of 9 hostage recruits survived with varying injuries. The other army unit on cordon and FC concurrently evacuated the injured saving many lives. 

Capt Rohullah and Sep Sajid later embraced shahadat later. 

Remember, 
1.Protecting police college was not an army responsibility 
2. Army response comes in 3rd tier in such situations as per the existing regulations

3. once army reached 99% damage was already done.

4. Army secured the situation with only 4 casualties while neutralising two suicide bombers (T2 couldn't even explode himself)

Army has asked for no credit but please stop spreading lies to malign the force that has sworn to die for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Corrupt and incompetent rulers (both military and Civilians) feast upon such deaths. The bravery is a hallmark of a soldier and feasting upon such deaths is hall mark of morally bankrupt rulers.


----------



## Icarus

Narendra Trump said:


> and what about this one Sir??
> a young police officer




It's most unfortunate, what else would you like me to say? Or are you suggesting that the provision of ambulances is now also the responsibility of the Army? BTW, the Army did arrange for C-130 transport for the shuhada from localities close to operational airstrips.


----------



## Divergent

Narendra Trump said:


> Capt Ruhollah Shaheed of PMA L/C 125 martyred in clearance operation of Quetta police line last night.
> View attachment 346320
> View attachment 346322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 346275
> 
> @django @GreenFalcon @I S I @Chauvinist @




This was a huge, irresponsible and reckless loss. I have no words

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

